# 7D mk II users.



## ronlane (May 13, 2015)

Here is a firmware update.  Canon EOS 7D Mark II Firmware 1.04 Available

Hope that it helps with any issues you may have experienced.


----------



## Rgollar (May 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## coastalconn (May 13, 2015)

I haven't downloaded it yet, but I think I have an AF issue in servo mode.. Gotten some really good shots, but it misses a lot..


----------



## ronlane (May 13, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> I haven't downloaded it yet, but I think I have an AF issue in servo mode.. Gotten some really good shots, but it misses a lot..



Well get 'er fixed and get us some more photos. You're stuff is addictive and we can only go so long without our fix...... lol


----------



## DarkShadow (May 13, 2015)

Canon may be better at firmware updates  and after reading its more of mechanical fixes, I probably would  get that update ASAP. Pentax had a recent firmware update for the K-3 for some compatibility fixes with some lenses and improved general performance but it has a bug where the rear screen will stay on even if its set to off or turn on with the half press of the shutter button.Glad I stayed Put until they fix it.That was in mid april and still haven't herd of a fix.


----------

